#  Vorstellungen >   auch hallo sagen >

## urohelferin

so nun möchte ich auch mal hallo sagen  :Smiley:  
ich bin arzthelferin bei einem urologen in köln, vielleicht kann ich ja den einen oder anderen beitrag hier leisten?! 
so nun schau ich mich hier aber erst mal um  :Zunge raus:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo urohelferin  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich Willkommen in unserer netten Runde hier  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Ich wünsche dir viel Spass bei uns im Forum  :dance_3_5:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Urohelferin! 
Herzlich Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß hier! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Urohelferin! 
Herzlich Willkommen und viel Freude hier im Forum!
Ich wünsche noch einen schönen restlichen Sonntagabend! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Obelix1962

@urohelferin, 
ein Herzliches  :heart:   Hallo auch aus dem Schwabenländle 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## tinka

Hallo. Ich hoffe ich finde hier ein paar Antworten auf sehr wichtige Fragen

----------


## Obelix1962

@tinka, @urohelferin 
auch Dir ein Herzliches  :hearts_mouth:  hallo im PF.net 
ich hoffe Dir gefällt es bei uns solltest Du bereits etwas geblättert haben ist Dir
bestimmt aufgefallen das eine 2te Side existiert (Elternfragen.net) melde dich doch dort auch gleich an.  *Danke !* 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo tinka  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Auch an dich ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum  :shy_flower:  
Ich hoffe, dass wir deine Fragen beantworten können  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## monja

hallo ich bin Monja und bin neu hier. Ich habe eine Frage betr. Operation die der Arzt nicht machen will. wo kann ich das reinschreiben??
Gruss monja

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo monja  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum  :shy_flower:  
Ich würde sagen, Schulmedizin wäre das richtige Forum dafür  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß bei uns  :dance_3_5:  
Michael

----------


## Obelix1962

@monja 
auch Dir ein Herzliches  :hearts_mouth:  hallo im PF.net 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Monsti

Hi Urohelferin (Gott, was für ein grausiger Nick!  :Grin:  ),  sei willkommen in unserer gemütlichen Runde und fühl' Dich gut aufgehoben!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:    Hätte da gleich eine Frage: Habe MRSA und neben noch schwerwiegenderen Probs auch ständige Blasenentzündungen. Hast Du dazu eine Idee?  Grüßle von Angie

----------

